# Bearded Dragon Feeding Issue



## kellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Hiya,

I have a question about my bearded dragon. 

Due a long series of events i am may have to spend so time away from home (from monday morning until tuesday afternoon).

Currently i am trying to nag a relative or mate into staying and looking after him but failing that is there anything anyone can suggest to feed him over the two meals i am going to miss? Currently my beardy is eating worms.

If it gets to it i just won't be able to go but i need to know if there are alturnatives.

Many thanks,

Kellie


----------



## mrspebro (Mar 6, 2008)

try leaveing it some fresh fruit and veggies just put plenty in the viv


----------



## tctutc (Oct 2, 2008)

missing 2 meals wont harm him but do leave fresh water and veg


----------



## Mikazuki (Feb 6, 2010)

he'll be fine if you throw something in the viv for him to eat monday before you go, and set the lights on timers.


----------

